# Hello, I'm Steve and I know nothing about smoking



## steve erickson (Mar 29, 2014)

I live in Minnesota, and hoping that winter is coming to an end. I just bought my very first smoker (Masterbuilt electric smoke house model # 20071814). I tried to find my exact smoker on this site. The only two that came close as far as brand and the way it looks have model numbers 20070511 and 20070106. I'm assuming mine is the same, but perhaps an updated (or older?) version. If anyone could clear this up, I'd appreciate it greatly. 

I haven't smoked anything yet. In fact, I just assembled it and won't pre-season it until tomorrow morning. I would love any suggestions from the members of this forum on any easy beginner type recipes. I'm not picky at all on what meats to use, but I'm not really a huge fish guy. And obviously any tips or tricks are more than welcome. 

I look forward to my new hobby and using this site to get ideas (and paying it forward by helping others in the future).


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Steve Erickson, welcome to SMF!  Let the smoking addiction begin!  I can't help you with your MES but it is a VERY popular smoker here on the forum so folks will pitch in for sure.

After you season it, first smokes are always fun.  Start with something simple like chicken.  Very forgiving and no such thing as a stall.  Meatloaf is great too and not something folks associate with smokers but trust me, it comes out DELICIOUS! 

No matter what, have fun and share the successes and not so great successes on the board (they happen).  Pics too.  You'll be offering advice to others before you know it!

Welcome to one tasty addiction!


----------



## steve erickson (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Noboundries. The meatloaf idea sounds great, and I assume when you say chicken, using whole chicken is what to do, right?


----------



## mossymo (Mar 29, 2014)

Great to have you join us Steve, I am not very familiar with the newer MES models but hopefully someone who is will be along shortly... :welcome1: from North Dakota!


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome Steve! Glad to have you with us! Chicken is a good way to start. You can do whole chicken, I prefer spatchcocked, (backbone cut out and flattened), or just get leg quarters. Either way should take about 3 hours, but be sure to go by internal temps to insure it is done. Jump right in and be sure to tell and show us how it goes! Feel free to ask questions.

   Mike


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2014)

A Texas howdy to you Steve.  The MES does a great job on chicken. If I may... A step by step for chicken on your unit.

Brian

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/a/145250/this-is-why-chickens-wont-cross-my-road/flat/1/


----------



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2014)

Steve, welcome to SMF. You have found the best site on the 'net to learn about the art of smoking meat. We have some very knowledgeable folks that are willing to help you out. Don't forget - we were all in your place in the beginning. For some of us, we didn't have sites like this to find out much needed information. 
Ask away and someone will give you an answer toy your questions.

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## gary s (Mar 30, 2014)

Good morning and welcome, lots of fish smokers on this site. I usually tell new smokers to start with chicken (Cheap and hard to screw up) that way you can get use to your smoker without investing time in a long smoke and an expensive piece of meat, Throw a few links of sausage on there too.

Gary S


----------



## steve erickson (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! Thank you everybody for the great responses. I'm halfway through my pre-season, then it's off to the store for some meat. I'm super excited to ask a butcher if he'll "spachcock my chicken". Hopefully he'll know the term and won't punch me square in the nose. 

Quick question for Gary S, or anyone who'd like to answer. My smoker came with a sausage rack. How is it intended to be used? Or should I just the sausage directly on the rack? Foil under them? Any suggestions would be great. 

I'm feeling very welcomed already. It's going to be a great experience to be a part of this community.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome, see ya around the forum !


----------



## bgray (Mar 30, 2014)

Steve Erickson said:


> Wow! Thank you everybody for the great responses. I'm halfway through my pre-season, then it's off to the store for some meat. I'm super excited to ask a butcher if he'll "spachcock my chicken". Hopefully he'll know the term and won't punch me square in the nose.
> 
> Quick question for Gary S, or anyone who'd like to answer. My smoker came with a sausage rack. How is it intended to be used? Or should I just the sausage directly on the rack? Foil under them? Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> I'm feeling very welcomed already. It's going to be a great experience to be a part of this community.


It's pretty easy to do this on your own.  Kitchen shears will make quick work of this.  Just keep everything except the spine.  Use the shears to cut down both sides of the spine (you'll be cutting through bones, so use care), and then cut through the center of the breasts.  Then you have the chicken nicely halved.

And I agree - Chicken is the best to start with.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Steve

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary

[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" o:preferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas>  <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/>  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <v:path o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/></v:shapetype><v:shape id="Picture_x0020_9" o:spid="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt=":canada-flag-68:" style='width:30.75pt;height:20.25pt;visibility:visible; mso-wrap-style:square'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\02\clip_image001.gif"  o:title=""/></v:shape><![endif][if !vml]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[endif]


----------



## steve erickson (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, here we go! my first run at smoking. BTW, totally hooked. One pick is the pre-seasoning, the other is the final result of smoking a full (spachcock) chicken and some hot Italian sausages. Everything turned out great. I cannot get over how moist the chicken was!

Thank you, thank you, thank you for everybody's input for this smoking beginner! 













20140330_193518.jpg



__ steve erickson
__ Mar 30, 2014


















20140330_125139.jpg



__ steve erickson
__ Mar 30, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks real nice and tasty....  Personally only do whole chickens two ways anymore, beer can and spatchy's !!  Very nice !


----------



## mikeymike (May 30, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I am in the same position that you were in.  I am about to purchase the same smoker (Masterbuilt 20071814).  Would you recommend it ?

Thanks


----------



## bdskelly (May 30, 2016)

MikeyMike said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I am in the same position that you were in.  I am about to purchase the same smoker (Masterbuilt 20071814).  Would you recommend it ?
> 
> Thanks


Howdy Mike. I'm sure you will enjoy that unit. We have lots of Masterbuilt owners on this site and you'll get great support.  Good luck you your purchase ! B


----------



## glow bug (Jul 19, 2016)

I just bought this same smoker, the 20071814 model for my husband for Father's Day.  He cannot get it to keep smoking.  He sets it at 200, then it rises to 250.  The unit shuts off and goes back down to 200 and then the wood chips would no longer ignite or smoke.  Then he added more chips but could not get them to ignite or smoke at 220.  What is he doing wrong?

Any ideas or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------

